# DE1 (Decent Espresso) Owners in UK



## ronsil

Don't want to muddy the waters on the informative Decent Espresso Thread. I have been looking at the latest incarnation of this Machine. Very interested to know how many UK owners we may have on here.

Seriously considering it as a possibility.

Are there enough owners to start a list?


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Xpenno


----------



## coffeechap

Have pmd ron


----------



## MarkyP

I've been watching the developments with interest... maybe a replacement for the L1!


----------



## NickR

Me too - an LR is a ludicrous price for such a simple machine. The Decent and the Vesuvius offer so much more for the money


----------



## coffeechap

Decent will be perfect for you then, incidentally have you tried an LR with a the pressure transducer then?


----------



## WEJ

Got mine a few days ago. Delighted with it so far!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> Decent will be perfect for you then, incidentally have you tried an LR with a the pressure transducer then?


Sorry, I haven't been keeping up...

What does that do?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MarkyP said:


> Sorry, I haven't been keeping up...
> 
> What does that do?


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48512-Londinium-digital-preinfusion

Never mind this is a DE1 owners forum thread, so I think we should not ask Londinium questions here.


----------



## ronsil

My DE1+ is due for arrival tomorrow.

Exactly as scheduled by the Company.


----------



## MarkyP

ronsil said:


> My DE1+ is due for arrival tomorrow.
> 
> Exactly as scheduled by the Company.


Congratulations!

I'm sure you'll be keeping us appraised of proceedings?


----------



## Dylan

Might be getting one at the end of the year. Reasoning is 80% being a tech geek and loving innovations (I was close to buying a folding smartphone, but £1800 is just taking the pee) and 20% coffee - I will probably end up using a preset 90% of the time.


----------



## ronsil

On my Vesuvius I kept a profile for Family but I always used different,bean suitable, profiles for myself.


----------



## ronsil

As I stated elsewhere my DE1+ arrived & was installed yesterday.

Very happy to state a few comments on the machine but for a full considered review go to this link:

https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/decent-espresso-de1-review-t57610.html

First impression of the Machine in the flesh:

1 - Size, amazed how small it is.

2 - Using the same Beans as I last used in the Oracle. Set a basic profile with the simple 3 cup interface. Weighed in 18 gms to the Niche leaving it set as it was.

3 - Levelled ,tamped & locked in the PF.

4 - Touched the middle cup(espresso) & away it went. Lots of clanking & banging but in a good way sounding smooth & controlled.

5 - Waiting for the Skale v2 to arrive so touched the screen again to stop when the weight showed 36gms. Will happen automatically with the awaited Skale.

6 - Smoother,sweeter, deeper flavour than I've ever obtained from my same beans.

7 - Amazing almost perfect shot at the first time of asking carrying over all the variables from as it was in the Oracle.

Good enough to use for family elevenses this morning without changing a thing.

Impressed!


----------



## ronsil

Just had a 'flavour bomb' for breakfast. Preset this morning was for an Austraian type Italian espresso.

My strategy with the DE1+ is going to be to work my way through the suitable presets (meaning not those dedicated to lighter roasts) using the same beans with the same roast date, Baytown Boggle Hole.

Only adjusting the Niche as required to meet the Decent preset timings

I want to explore the differences between the pre-sets.

I reckon thats going to take about a week but will get me used to the Machine.

Tell you what it's a very different way of working to what I'm used to over the past 50 years.

Still am not over the small overall size.

Have no intention of experimenting with my own profiles for at least another couple of weeks. Will be interested to see how my old collection of profiles (Vesuvius) workout on the Decent.

BTW - really hoping other Forum Owners join in here. Don't want to make this a personal blog.


----------



## 9719

Sounds like fun and lots of note taking... unless that android pad keeps track of it all for you... enjoy


----------



## Bolta

Suggest you join the Decent Diaspora community, as well.


----------



## dan1502

How much are they in £ ?


----------



## Bolta

dan1502 said:


> How much are they in £ ?


If you go to their web site the price should appear in the local currency.


----------



## Jony

I think same price as the Vesuvius $4000 one of them


----------



## Inspector

DE1+ is about £1915. But don't know how much is shipping and import taxes on top of that. Would like to know actually from one of the recent owners.


----------



## ronsil

You'll find the detail on the Decent Espresso website.


----------



## dan1502

Ok. £2,402.96 with shipping and taxes. You have to go to basket and select the country for tax and it changes to £.


----------



## HBLP

dan1502 said:


> Ok. £2,402.96 with shipping and taxes. You have to go to basket and select the country for tax and it changes to £.


Do we know how they're making that work? I read something about them claiming the machine itself is £500 and then the software which they ship separately (via email) is £1500? Has anyone had any issues with that or did it all work out okay?


----------



## ronsil

Purchaed at listed price but created a reserve fund for an additional 28% just in case.

Suggest discussion re cost of Machine should be directed to John's thread on here 'Decent Espresso'.

If you go back earlier on that thread you will see there has already been a lot of discussioin about it


----------



## ronsil

Nearly a week now since the arrival of the 'beast'.

Enjoying every minute with it. Am now nearly half way through the pre-sets & even setup one of my own.

Choice of interface to suit everyone - from simple 3 cup view i.e Hot Water - Espresso - Steam to my favourite:









So many new flavours in a Bean I know so well.

Another week should see me completely at ease with the DE1+.

Time then to move on & try other beans, dark, of course.

Steaming will blow your head off:whistle:


----------



## WEJ

HBLP said:


> Do we know how they're making that work? I read something about them claiming the machine itself is £500 and then the software which they ship separately (via email) is £1500? Has anyone had any issues with that or did it all work out okay?


That's correct, although I'm not sure about the exact figures, I thought the machine was valued at around £700. I've had mine for about a month now, but don't remember an nasty surprises in terms of VAT/Duty. Absolutely delighted with the machine.


----------



## dsc

I've had a demo machine for a few weeks, there was a lot of things I liked about it but sadly it was a faulty unit which wasn't temp stable at the start of the shot. Also one thing to add is that you'll probably have to change your routine coming from a standard machine, for example some users reported that if they rinse the basket straight before a shot (which is a ballache anyway as the flow is so slow) the start temp on the shot drops (then again others say it's perfectly fine on theirs). Steaming also wasn't impressive, but I do agree it creates good microfoam (if you ever steamed on a Gaggia Classic you'll know what I mean). I've had my share of tablet connectivity issues and the machine failing to heat at all. Little things really, but uber annoying in the long run imho.

Overall I was sort of on the fence with it as it still felt like a beta version. I got the demo unit as I was planning to buy it, but to this day I'm still undecided.

Edit: forgot to add, to me and a few others (check the DE forum) the DE isn't capable of pulling old-style shots with loads of crema. This is linked to it not being able to ramp the pressure up at the start fast enough (search for water hammer feature) as it's limited to 8ml/s flow.

T.


----------



## ronsil

Interesting to hear.

Will watch for the things you've had problems with.

It requires a different method of working which may not suit everyone.

I had been anticipating a thinner less gloopy style of shot & indeed that may be the case.

However the depth & width of flavour is way above my expectation & home experience.

Prior to my purchase had been seriously thinking of returning to a Vesuvius which was the best Machine I have owned.

I am sure(know) there are dozens of reasons why the build of the 'V' is superior but for sheer taste pleasure & enjoyment using a machine, currently the Decent does it for me.


----------



## dsc

ronsil said:


> Interesting to hear.
> 
> Will watch for the things you've had problems with.
> 
> It requires a different method of working which may not suit everyone.
> 
> I had been anticipating a thinner less gloopy style of shot & indeed that may be the case.
> 
> However the depth & width of flavour is way above my expectation & home experience.
> 
> Prior to my purchase had been seriously thinking of returning to a Vesuvius which was the best Machine I have owned.
> 
> I am sure(know) there are dozens of reasons why the build of the 'V' is superior but for sheer taste pleasure & enjoyment using a machine, currently the Decent does it for me.


I agree, taste wise, if you really nail it with the profile it smashes everything else out of the court. Imho it's all about what's important for the user, some people like the tablet interface and don't mind rinsing in the sink (there's a lot of new users who have not used other machines before so there's no comparison), but coming from 10 years of rinsing with a group, it is hard to switch. It's also easy to use at home as in it takes minutes to warm up and you can pull shots within 15min I'd say, again I really doubt there's anything else like this on the market.

As for temp stability keep an eye on the temp profiles at the very start of the shot, mines where dipping to 86-88*C when the shot was set way higher like for example 94*C.

T.


----------



## Dylan

Can you use the hot water spout behind the group for rinsing? Or is it the same difference?


----------



## dsc

Dylan said:


> Can you use the hot water spout behind the group for rinsing? Or is it the same difference?


You can but don't expect the same performance as doing a 2sec flush on a commercial group. You get a thin stream of water at almost no pressure, if you throw in the size of the drip tray it makes it kind of tricky to use. On a commercial machine you get a huge amount of water through the shower screen so a few seconds are enough to fill the basket, rinse it, do a wiggle and clean the gasket etc. On the DE the flow is so low that you can't really fill up the basket fast enough before most of it drains through the basket holes.

T.


----------



## ronsil

With the interface I am using there is the ability by tapping to go to a flush control which can be set to as long as you want. Water pours out the grouphead for brush cleaning of the screen and PF


----------



## ronsil

Still in love with the output from this Machine.

Approaching the end of second week & have completed my initial learning tests with same coffee & the suitable built in presets.

Have now added my own Profiles, some of the old Versuvius profiles also work well. Very easy to do.

Its very good the way improvements are instantly updated via the App.. The water level appears much more accurate now.

Got different Beans coming this weekend. First change since the Machine arrived. Should be very interesting.

I use the flush control for cleaning & brushing the shower head screen but all the PF cleaning I now do in the sink. Keeps the Machine much cleaner that way.


----------



## ronsil

Just a quick update - photos taken just after breakfast prep this morning:

















As reported by other owners I found that the supplied short MicroUSB cable is not very good. Too slow to charge & too slow to react.

So I purchased a 1m faster cable from Amazon & it works really well. When plugged into the Machine it keeps battery at 90-100%.

Also took the opportunity of moving the Tablet from the top to the side. Much easier to work this way.


----------



## dsc

How are the temp curves looking at the start of each shot? Have you done any checks with a flush right before pulling a shot?

T.


----------



## ronsil

Always part of my prep whatever the machine.

I always do a short flush through the PF holder with empty basket. I wipe the basket dry before adding the output from the Niche.

Have found no problem with starting temps doing it this way.


----------



## dsc

Is there absolutely no dip at the start? I think a 1-2*C dip is normal as the probe reads air temp for a sec, then reads slurry temp.

T.


----------



## ronsil

You are into the mechanics far more than me Sorry but you'll never draw me into a technical discussion.

Its just not my mind set. I can only judge any machine by the quality of coffee that comes out & ease of use.

At the moment this one does it for me based on many different machines over many years.


----------



## dsc

I was simply curious, not trying to stir up confusion here. The temp curves are easily available on the DE, also if it does dip heavily it would most likely indicate a problem.

T.


----------



## Bolta

dsc said:


> Is there absolutely no dip at the start? I think a 1-2*C dip is normal as the probe reads air temp for a sec, then reads slurry temp.
> 
> T.


The temperature probe in the group head is located in an orifice through the distribution plate, just behind the shower screen, not in the slurry. The group is electrically preheated to brew temperatures so no dip.


----------



## dsc

Bolta said:


> The temperature probe in the group head is located in an orifice through the distribution plate, just behind the shower screen, not in the slurry. The group is electrically preheated to brew temperatures so no dip.


DE's own team refer to it as slurry temps as it measures the temp of the water / coffee slurry after the basket's been filled. On the model I had with the latest firmware at that point (which I think used the group heater during brewing, although there was a lot of talk about how efficient that is) I was getting heavy dips. No idea why, but it wasn't normal, still happened on other machines as well so it wasn't entirely isolated.

Check the DE's forums for my older posts, it shows loads of curves showing the dip. See attached photo as well, this was with an uber preheated PF / basket and no flush before pulling a shot.

The above is the reason why I was asking about temp curves, it's there on the DE by default, so takes a split second to double check.

T.


----------



## Bolta

Thanks, now I see what your referring to, since the heating is done on continuous flow of water perhaps the dip may be due to the water present between the heater and the grouphead.


----------



## ronsil

Onwards & upwards -

Am now using a variety of different beans.

With this 'skin' (interface) I am able to set up 3 different profiles & workflows:









The blue steaming cup is our morning Americano, The yellow cup is my own profile for espresso & the pink cup is what I currently think is the best of the presets.

With the Tablet positioned to the side of the Machine rather than on top am finding it so much easier to work with..

Just ordered a holder to go on the Skale which will then be positioned below the drip tray.

Think it will keep the Skale dryer.

The firmware & the software have both been auto updated over the past few days.


----------



## ronsil

Six months have passed since I accquired my Decent. A lot of water under the bridge. Have downsized to a smaller house which has been our tenth move. Its just gotta be the last move time. So throught & dramatic. Managed to keep going all the time with an ever improving Decent Espresso:

Thought to let you see the current situation. We've gone 'mobile'

This is not new for me. 18 years ago I put a Sylvia & a Mazzer Electronic on a trolley & used it everywhere in the House including the garden.

So currently enjoying the regular Decent updates. Always something new to learn.

Still producing my best espresso ever.

Any regrets?. No but maybe I get a feeling from time to time that Decent are forever exploring & introducing 'new ground' but not consolidating the existing customer base. For example until I & a few other Owners mentioned it a few months ago there never was a simple 'Instruction Book'. Many super videos but for me that does not replace the written word. We now have a Manual of sorts which is constantly updated.

Great machine at a great price producing great espresso.


----------



## martinierius

Nice. What water are you using and does it spill water from the ceramic tank when moving the kart?


----------



## filthynines

Love it. This is my next machine for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catpuccino

Thanks for sharing @ronsil. I'd been wondering who here owns one, without wanting to go through the hundred or so pages of the other Decent thread.

I am very interested in what Decent are doing. I understand why it won't work for many people, especially with machines like the Bianca out at their price point, but I do have the tech early-adopter mindset and I feel I'd get a lot out of owning one not just the coffee but for tinkering with their api and so on.

I understand why they don't work this way, but I wish there were UK distributors so you could easily have some hands-on time before buying and not foot the bill for shipping from HK. £2,500 landed to the UK is a big investment for something which mostly exists on instagram ?


----------



## -Mac

Out of curiosity, does the upper handle on the grouphead move? If not, what's it for?


----------



## catpuccino

-Mac said:


> Out of curiosity, does the upper handle on the grouphead move? If not, what's it for?


 No, it's to hold while turning the portafilter. Presumably the machine is small/light enough to move, so this mitigates that (n.b. portafilter goes in counterclockwise).


----------



## Bolta

I've removed the second handle, on mine and don't miss it one bit. Inserting the portafilter requires a very light touch and the machine is not easily moved.


----------



## catpuccino

Bolta said:


> I've removed the second handle, on mine and don't miss it one bit. Inserting the portafilter requires a very light touch and the machine is not easily moved.


 That's good to know. I noticed someone had done that in a youtube video I saw once, looks like it unscrews?

The countersunk version would't move either of course.


----------



## ronsil

martinierius said:


> Nice. What water are you using and does it spill water from the ceramic tank when moving the kart?


 Using water through a BWT 'V' Cartridge set on 2. Very soft water here.

I choose this trolley because of the 'sprung' wheels. Easy glide over our light oak floors. With care there is very little or none slopped water


----------



## ashcroc

ronsil said:


> Using water through a BWT 'V' Cartridge set on 2. Very soft water here.
> I choose this trolley because of the 'sprung' wheels. Easy glide over our light oak floors. With care there is very little or none slopped water
> <img alt="IMG_0434.thumb.JPG.5e25c1cca1aa4a84a722f661f7c5f95e.JPG" data-fileid="33655" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/IMG_0434.thumb.JPG.5e25c1cca1aa4a84a722f661f7c5f95e.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Hadn't thought about having a douche head in the cupboard. Looks like a nice way to have softened water if you can't fit a tap.


----------



## martinierius

catpuccino said:


> Thanks for sharing @ronsil. I'd been wondering who here owns one, without wanting to go through the hundred or so pages of the other Decent thread.
> I am very interested in what Decent are doing. I understand why it won't work for many people, especially with machines like the Bianca out at their price point, but I do have the tech early-adopter mindset and I feel I'd get a lot out of owning one not just the coffee but for tinkering with their api and so on.
> I understand why they don't work this way, but I wish there were UK distributors so you could easily have some hands-on time before buying and not foot the bill for shipping from HK. £2,500 landed to the UK is a big investment for something which mostly exists on instagram


Same here, I'm very interested in hearing how People are getting on with theirs. I'm from Belgium and there is only one decent owner at the other side of the country.


----------



## martinierius

ashcroc said:


> Hadn't thought about having a douche head in the cupboard. Looks like a nice way to have softened water if you can't fit a tap.


Yes and you van still use the skale onder the driptray, if it's plumbed in that's not possible anymore. Also remains 100% portable with the suitcase and you don't need to invest in additional setup for plumbing.

I just wonder if it's not inconvenient to have to top up add water and empty the drip tray.


----------



## ronsil

martinierius said:


> Yes and you van still use the skale onder the driptray, if it's plumbed in that's not possible anymore. Also remains 100% portable with the suitcase and you don't need to invest in additional setup for plumbing.
> 
> I just wonder if it's not inconvenient to have to top up add water and empty the drip tray.


 i have progressed from using the Skale under the drip tray, which in fact makes the readings very unstable. I use a custom 3D printed carrier designed by a Decent Espresso Forum member. This is 100% stable.

Its no problem to fill up the water tank daily. I just wheel the trolley over to the sink. In fact it's a good thing as it makes it easy to clean out the ceramic water tank which tends very quickly to build a scum on the white ceramic. I can also refill from a BWT jug with a built in water softener cartridge.


----------



## MrShades

This thread has been quiet for a while, but as I can't get my wife even vaguely interested in my forthcoming happy event - I thought I'd tell you lot:

My DE1+ v1.3 has shipped, and should be with me on Thursday!

Very excited! Less excited about trying to lift my 35Kg Alex Duetto off my bench and into storage when it arrives.


----------



## jlarkin

MrShades said:


> This thread has been quiet for a while, but as I can't get my wife even vaguely interested in my forthcoming happy event - I thought I'd tell you lot:
> 
> My DE1+ v1.3 has shipped, and should be with me on Thursday!
> 
> Very excited! Less excited about trying to lift my 35Kg Alex Duetto off my bench and into storage when it arrives.


 Very exciting! I'm sure like a mother lifting a car off a baby, you'll find the strength to move it with that extra motivation in place ?


----------



## filthynines

MrShades said:


> This thread has been quiet for a while, but as I can't get my wife even vaguely interested in my forthcoming happy event - I thought I'd tell you lot:
> 
> My DE1+ v1.3 has shipped, and should be with me on Thursday!
> 
> Very excited! Less excited about trying to lift my 35Kg Alex Duetto off my bench and into storage when it arrives.


 Very excited to see your findings and experiences!


----------



## SebO

Any London Based Decent Owners present? I thing about making the move to a decent and am currently in London.

Would be great to find someone who lets me have a glimpse on it before ordering.

Best Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## MrShades

If you can make it to Swindon then feel free to come and see mine @SebO - but there must be other places closer to you; either individuals or coffee shops that have them.

Here's a slo mo video that I've just done for fun:


----------



## MrShades

Ooh, and did I show you the before:










And the after:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

That looks amazing, @MrShades! Got some initial thoughts to share with us?


----------



## MrShades

filthynines said:


> That looks amazing, @MrShades! Got some initial thoughts to share with us?


 Well, yes - this thing is bonkers (in a very good way)!

I don't think I've consumed as much espresso in a long while... the possibilities and experimentation that you can do is just endless. The power of the machine is really quite something - for a box that looks (on the surface, let's face it) pretty simple and basic! (My wife thinks the shiny E61 looks more 'classic' and nicer).

You don't just try new beans and new grinds with this machine... you then experiment with a multitude of different "out of the box" profiles, downloaded profiles, and profiles that you create and/or modify yourself. As I said, it creates endless possibilities - and everything it produces seems to be very good.

I was expecting - based on some anecdotal feedback - for it to be 'noisy'. Having had a rotary pumped E61 for the last 10 years I wasn't looking forward to having a buzzing "Gaggia Classic"esque vibe pumped machine back in the kitchen.... let alone one with TWO pumps and therefore double the noise. However - I've been pleasantly surprised. It makes a noise (don't all pumped machines) but it's nothing like what I was expecting... no constant buzz, just some functional clicks, whirrs, and other 'functional' noises that are far from offensive or a problem.

I continue to use the workflow that I've always used - typically drinking either straight espresso or Long Blacks. Espresso pours from the naked PF are better than my old E61 Duetto almost all of the time, and due to the better preinfusion then there's also much less 'splatter' from the naked (as you can see in that slomo video). Steaming - on the odd occasion when I do steam milk for the kids or guests - works well, and I've not noticed any real different between the power of the huge service boiler that I used to have, and the steam from the DE1 - it's good; and with the new 3 hole tip that's just arrived, combined with some forthcoming OTA update to the software I expect it'll improve further.

I've used the 'hot water' feature once or twice, which is OK - but I've always preferred not to waste water in the tank like this and always just make my Long Black with water from the kettle - so I continue to work that way.

The new realtime touch controller on the group is excellent - it's all very intuitive and works very well. The lights and buttons are combined to great effect, and I would struggle to use a non 1.3 version having become very used to it now.

My Alex Duetto E61 was destined for my workshop/storage, just in case I was tempted to revert to it and didn't like the noise/looks/features/drinks from the DE1+.

However - I sold the Duetto on Saturday, and no longer have the option - as quite honestly I don't believe I'd ever touch it again.

I take my hat off to John at @decent_espresso and the great team there - as the whole sales, support, delivery and use experience has really been fantastic so far.

Off to make a "Slayer" shot...


----------



## Jollybean

Looks like that will keep you happily engaged for a long time Mr S. Looks great fun


----------



## SebO

Swindon is quite a distance @MrShades,

I will check when I will be able to do that. 
Nevertheless thanks for your offer.

What about the steam at V1.3? I'be read that this is really the weakest point of the DE1 - having a not so powerful and rather wet steam. Has that changed significantly with v1.3?

To me this is really a matter of interest because my better half is strongly into milk based drinks.

Which is, to be honest, so far the only reason to not have pulled the trigger yet and varying between the DE and a conventional DB like Bianca or Vesuvius.

best regards,

sebastian


----------



## Gavin

MrShades said:


> However - I sold the Duetto on Saturday, and no longer have the option - as quite honestly I don't believe I'd ever touch it again.


 Disappointing. I was hoping to see the Alex IV in the For Sale section ?

Glad you're enjoying the DE though and look forward to hearing more...


----------



## MrShades

SebO said:


> Swindon is quite a distance @MrShades,
> 
> I will check when I will be able to do that.
> Nevertheless thanks for your offer.
> 
> What about the steam at V1.3? I'be read that this is really the weakest point of the DE1 - having a not so powerful and rather wet steam. Has that changed significantly with v1.3?
> 
> To me this is really a matter of interest because my better half is strongly into milk based drinks.
> 
> Which is, to be honest, so far the only reason to not have pulled the trigger yet and varying between the DE and a conventional DB like Bianca or Vesuvius.
> 
> best regards,
> 
> sebastian


 Steam...

Well, before I even tried the steam I [stupidly] decided that (as it fitted) I'd swap the single hole standard tip for the 4 hole one that I have used for years on my Duetto. Steaming wasn't great, I'll confess.

However - I then decided that, as Decent probably know more about the design and engineering of their steam system than I do - I'd swap back to the single hole standard tip, and it's much much better. I've got not complaints at all about the steaming ability - steam is powerful, dry and works well. Because of the way it works there's no need to purge water from the steam wand before you start steaming either, which is helpful... it's just steam all the way. Once you've stopped steaming, then the wand 'farts' shortly afterwards just to clear any milk from the tip/wand. It's a no-burn wand, so cleaning up is very simple with a damp cloth.

When I ordered the machine I also ordered the new Decent 3-hole steam tip. I've not tried this yet, but apparently there is a forthcoming firmware update that will generally further increase the steaming ability of the DE1 - and using the 3-hole tip with the new firmware will see some further increase in steam power/ability.

Certainly - the steaming on my previous DB was good and powerful, but I only steam occasionally and it would take a long time to get a large boiler to steam temp (5 minutes?). The DE1 gets to usable steam in probably a minute, perhaps a bit more - and this really helps me. In practical use (other than the wand being on the right rather on the left, which I'd prefer) ability to create good steamed milk and microfoam is very similar - I might even say it's possibly easier on the DE1.


----------



## SebO

MrShades said:


> Steam...
> 
> Well, before I even tried the steam I [stupidly] decided that (as it fitted) I'd swap the single hole standard tip for the 4 hole one that I have used for years on my Duetto. Steaming wasn't great, I'll confess.
> 
> However - I then decided that, as Decent probably know more about the design and engineering of their steam system than I do - I'd swap back to the single hole standard tip, and it's much much better. I've got not complaints at all about the steaming ability - steam is powerful, dry and works well. Because of the way it works there's no need to purge water from the steam wand before you start steaming either, which is helpful... it's just steam all the way. Once you've stopped steaming, then the wand 'farts' shortly afterwards just to clear any milk from the tip/wand. It's a no-burn wand, so cleaning up is very simple with a damp cloth.
> 
> When I ordered the machine I also ordered the new Decent 3-hole steam tip. I've not tried this yet, but apparently there is a forthcoming firmware update that will generally further increase the steaming ability of the DE1 - and using the 3-hole tip with the new firmware will see some further increase in steam power/ability.
> 
> Certainly - the steaming on my previous DB was good and powerful, but I only steam occasionally and it would take a long time to get a large boiler to steam temp (5 minutes?). The DE1 gets to usable steam in probably a minute, perhaps a bit more - and this really helps me. In practical use (other than the wand being on the right rather on the left, which I'd prefer) ability to create good steamed milk and microfoam is very similar - I might even say it's possibly easier on the DE1.


 Your last point is really interesting. Never thought of it that way before. Perhaps it is perfectly ok to sacrifice a bit more of time whilst the steaming process when cutting off significant amounts of time and energy while preparing to steam (heating).

Good Point!

so what really matters is steam quality and the quality you are able to achieve in foam. And that seems to be pretty decent as I understood as the power is ok and the steam is really dry and does not wetten the milk.

Perhaps I should really find the time to visit Swindon...

br
Sebastian


----------



## filthynines

@ronsil and @MrShades - What are the conclusions you can make about mouthfeel? It is true that "thicker" shots are not particularly achievable, or not?

Too late for me, mine's in the queue. But would be nice to know whether this is a frustration I should expect (and manage).


----------



## MrShades

filthynines said:


> @ronsil and @MrShades - What are the conclusions you can make about mouthfeel? It is true that "thicker" shots are not particularly achievable, or not?
> Too late for me, mine's in the queue. But would be nice to know whether this is a frustration I should expect (and manage).


Well - I'd read comments about lack of mouthfeel but I've not had any issues myself.

I'll caveat that by saying that my usual drink is a long-black, and I don't often drink straight espresso - but when I do I enjoy the taste and flavours that leap out of DE1 shots... and I don't tend to worry about the presence of any thick/gloopy consistency or not.

Anecdotal evidence suggests that you can improve mouthfeel on the Decent by installing an aftermarket spacer between the dispersion plate and shower screen - but many who have tried this find that the new / interesting / subtle flavour notes that are often exposed by the Decent are lost (or changed) when you fit the spacer. I've certainly not found the need to install a spacer and don't intend to.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the shots that you can get from the DE1 - judge for yourself and don't listen to too many nay sayers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsil

When you have a 'Decent' you move into a different world. If you must 'thick/gloopy' is possible by grind adjustment but you'll find all the flavours you seek via the Machines capability coupled with your own experience.

For sure you are going to enjoy the Machine & its product.


----------



## TomR

I sold my (10 yrs old, now unreliable) Duetto and have had a Cafelat Robot for a few months, but whilst I sometimes get great shots, they are few and far between, despite trying to control variables well (dose/yield with scales, water temp with thermapen). I knwo others have acheived consistent great shots with manuals, but I have tried for 4 months and have failed at this, although I have occasionally had amazing shots that make me happy all morning

I am very interested in the DE1+ for "playing" but also for easy shot consistency compared with e61 dual boilers (and like the rapid heat up - I'm uncomofratble with the energy needed to heat 15kg of brass and steel every time I want a cup of coffee, aside from the inconvenience)

In what ways have you found DE1+ better than a good E61, and what do you miss about E61 machines?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## TomR

also -

do you De1+ owners have any worries about fixing it when it goes wrong

I know parts are available, but how tricky / what sort of tools / skills would be needed to fix / replace components?

Thanks again for your comments

Tom


----------



## catpuccino

@TomR you may find this extensive thread useful: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/28377-decent-espresso/


----------



## MrShades

TomR said:


> also -
> 
> do you De1+ owners have any worries about fixing it when it goes wrong
> 
> I know parts are available, but how tricky / what sort of tools / skills would be needed to fix / replace components?
> 
> Thanks again for your comments
> 
> Tom


Let me just quickly comment...

I had a Duetto before the DE1 and I'm pretty sure I don't miss any aspect of it. The DE1 is superior in every material way that I can think of.

Serviceability : Due to my 1.3 machine being an early one, I've already replaced the main logic board inside the machine (not due to any failure, due to factory config that didn't happen- so they sent me a replacement preconfigured board). I was much more comfortable doing this - and I'm pretty sure I would be with most other aspects of electronics / plumbing on the DE1 than I ever would have been with my Duetto. It's more like working on a modern water cooler gaming PC than working on an espresso machine - and much of the internals are well engineered with a strong bias towards serviceability in the event of any future issues.

No regrets whatsoever... quite the opposite.

Ok -it was twice the price of the Duetto, but it's easily twice the machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR

MrShades said:


> Let me just quickly comment...
> 
> I had a Duetto before the DE1 and I'm pretty sure I don't miss any aspect of it. The DE1 is superior in every material way that I can think of.
> 
> Serviceability : Due to my 1.3 machine being an early one, I've already replaced the main logic board inside the machine (not due to any failure, due to factory config that didn't happen- so they sent me a replacement preconfigured board). I was much more comfortable doing this - and I'm pretty sure I would be with most other aspects of electronics / plumbing on the DE1 than I ever would have been with my Duetto. It's more like working on a modern water cooler gaming PC than working on an espresso machine - and much of the internals are well engineered with a strong bias towards serviceability in the event of any future issues.
> 
> No regrets whatsoever... quite the opposite.
> 
> Ok -it was twice the price of the Duetto, but it's easily twice the machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks

I've just built a gaming pc with my son and found it easier than expected so this is very reassuring!

it seems that working on the de1+ is often part of the owner experience, but not something to be worried about, and maybe even a source of extra fun


----------



## lhavelund

MrShades said:


> It's more like working on a modern water cooler gaming PC than working on an espresso machine - and much of the internals are well engineered with a strong bias towards serviceability in the event of any future issues.


 This actually appeals to me, as someone who's considerably more comfortable with computers and electronics than more "mechanical" setups. I've no immediate plans to change machines any time soon, but the Decent machines really are starting to seem more appealing (as much as I hate the clicking!) - I'll need to keep an eye out for a machine to try at some point!


----------



## Se99jmk

Where would be the best place to source a DE1+ In the U.K.?

Looking like £3177 direct from Decent!


----------



## MrShades

Se99jmk said:


> Where would be the best place to source a DE1+ In the U.K.?
> Looking like £3177 direct from Decent!


They only sell direct - so that's the only option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsil

Currently I think they have a few refurbished DE1+ machines which they are selling off at a good price. Knowing 'Decent' as well as I do I'm sure these will be like new machines.

I'm no technition but I easily manage to keep up with all the available updates, firmware & software for the App, and the Skin that I use. Couldn't imagine myself owning anything else other than a 'Decent' nowadays.


----------



## filthynines

ronsil said:


> Currently I think they have a few refurbished DE1+ machines which they are selling off at a good price. Knowing 'Decent' as well as I do I'm sure these will be like new machines.
> 
> I'm no technition but I easily manage to keep up with all the available updates, firmware & software for the App, and the Skin that I use. Couldn't imagine myself owning anything else other than a 'Decent' nowadays.


 Mainly 5% off for very small cosmetic issues. Some are undiscounted, but with the ability to jump the queue. Priority is given to those who have already paid and are in the queue, and after 24 hours that priority drops away.


----------



## Se99jmk

I'd be very happy with that if it makes it somewhat affordable! 
fingers crossed - have requested to be added to the list to be notified about them


----------



## mmmatron

Can now connect my lunar scales to the machine to stop at weight. Game changer!


----------



## filthynines

mmmatron said:


> Can now connect my lunar scales to the machine to stop at weight. Game changer!


 Do they switch on automatically when the DE1 does?


----------



## mmmatron

filthynines said:


> Do they switch on automatically when the DE1 does?


They don't. I've just had to manually connect on the app again but I think I was being impatient.


----------



## Stevebee

Connecting to the Lunar for true stop at weight gravimetrics is such a great step forward, especially as I already have two!

The Bluetooth scale that is currently offered is quite tall and you would lose a lot of height under the group whereas the Lunar is tiny (and waterproof) by comparison.

If you don't connect a scale it can still stop at weight using a flow calculation. Once calibrated it is apparently within a few grams. One thing about the group head controller, new in V1.3, I like is the idea of is being able to take over and adjust a pre planned profile on the fly if things are not going to plan , too fast or too slow, to get the shot to work. I love the shots my Vesuvius makes but it would be nice to adjust when going wrong. It's like the son of a Vesuvius and Bianca with flow and temp control thrown in 😀


----------



## CasperGasper

Just got my DE1+, I don't have bluetooth scales so just using the "stop at pour" function, and can confirm once you've got the shot dialled in for a specific profile it's within a couple of grams (For example this morning's coffee was set for "stop at 37ml" and resulted in exactly 36g).

My machine had some minor cosmetic damage, I didn't get a discount though just $50 in store credit, although the marking was so tiny I wouldn't have noticed if it wasn't pointed out to me.

Loving the machine so far although it is way overpowered for my needs; still simple to use though. My only minor gripe is the tablet app has locked up about a half dozen times in the first week, but as it starts up in a second it's easy to kill and restart.

Casper


----------



## Mark70

Hi Guys

How does the Decent cope with medium to dark roasts?

Im following development of the machine with interest as a possible upgrade from my Mara.


----------



## CasperGasper

Others with more experience can answer better, but as I see it the Decent fills 2 particular niches:

1. Those who want to play with temperature and flow to experiment with espresso

2. Those who want to use light roasts

If you're using medium/dark roasts and you're in group 1, great. But given that most machines have been built around extracting from standard roasts I'd be surprised if you could notice an improvement in taste from an already high end machine.

Casper.


----------



## Mark70

CasperGasper said:


> Others with more experience can answer better, but as I see it the Decent fills 2 particular niches:
> 
> 1. Those who want to play with temperature and flow to experiment with espresso
> 
> 2. Those who want to use light roasts
> 
> If you're using medium/dark roasts and you're in group 1, great. But given that most machines have been built around extracting from standard roasts I'd be surprised if you could notice an improvement in taste from an already high end machine.
> 
> Casper.


 Thanks Casper. I like light roasts but my wife darker so any machine has to be capable of both. Very happy with the Mara but I have upgraditus!


----------



## filthynines

Mark70 said:


> Thanks Casper. I like light roasts but my wife darker so any machine has to be capable of both. Very happy with the Mara but I have upgraditus!


 The Decent is undoubtedly capable of dealing with any bean you throw at it. There's no machine it can't emulate, because of the pressure, flow, and temperature options.


----------



## arellim

I've went for the XL, not entirely sure why. But it arrives next week I think.

Thinking of sinking it in to the kitchen worktop (wood)- has anyone done this? Does anyone have a surplus sunken tray?


----------



## Colio07

arellim said:


> I've went for the XL, not entirely sure why. But it arrives next week I think.
> 
> Thinking of sinking it in to the kitchen worktop (wood)- has anyone done this? Does anyone have a surplus sunken tray?


Congratulations on the purchase. Interested to know how you get on, in particular how it compares with the Londinium (which I also have). I've been considering a switch for a while now, but really like my L1 so have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## PaulC67

Hi,

Is anyone here in or around Manchester willing to demo the decent? Big ask at the moment of course so a "no" is expected and fully understandable.

I'm running a la pavoni pro with a niche so have fairly good control over pressure profile but I have been itching to buy a decent for over a year. given the latest price I'd dearly like a demo before spending 3k to make sure it's a big improvement to me over the LP

Hope everyone is safe and thanks for in advance.


----------



## filthynines

PaulC67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone here in or around Manchester willing to demo the decent? Big ask at the moment of course so a "no" is expected and fully understandable.
> 
> I'm running a la pavoni pro with a niche so have fairly good control over pressure profile but I have been itching to buy a decent for over a year. given the latest price I'd dearly like a demo before spending 3k to make sure it's a big improvement to me over the LP
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and thanks for in advance.


 Can't help directly, but I can tell you it's a huge step up from the La Pav. That was the machine I moved from.

No more noise. No more difficulty maintaining temperature. Much better extraction. You won't be sorry if you have the money to spend.

For me it has literally improved my life. I enjoy making coffee that little more. It's not like a new car when the gloss disappears after a few months of sitting in traffic.


----------



## PaulC67

Thanks for the info. I've got a heat sync on the LP so temperature is not an issue. I've also got the pressure gauge so can pull consistent shots and save them if needed. Hence me asking the question. I'm a bit of a geek so the tech side excites me as does the flow profiling bs pressure. I do also like the size and look from what I e seen in videos etc. but hard to gauge without seeing in the metal.


----------



## mmmatron

I can't help you out living in the Noth East but echo filthynine's comments. It's an awesome machine and has infinitely improved my coffee experience.


----------



## Guy Levine

I absolutely love mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GazRef

The Decent sounds like an amazing machine. Had a look through the thread and noticed the price of the unit has steadily crept upwards. Figured the machine would go the way of early adopter tax before price drops as manufacturing and supply matured. Now sat at £3150 to the UK (thats around 70% on top something like the Bianca)

Owners in the thread still happy with the machine over time? Any struggles or learning curves or was it improvements all round from day 1? Any annoyances or bugbears?


----------



## CasperGasper

John from Decent has said the prices are rising as they're still not making money, expect that trend to continue for a while for each new model, although I think 1.5 isn't coming out for another year and a half. If you're trying to save money Decent have a list of older/imperfect machines that are of excellent quality.

I've had mine for a couple of months now, no regrets -- one simple thing I really love is that it heats up in 5 mins, I used to leave my old Gaggia classic on most of the day just in case I wanted a coffee. I had some problems at first with the app crashing but that seems to have gone now.

I really don't use a fraction of what this is capable of, but recently started playing with Allonges -- you can do that with any machine obviously, but the Decent drops the pressure dynamically as the puck deteriorates to maintain the constant flow rate.


----------



## Stevebee

Had mine a couple of weeks now and it's had 2 outings at the two Farmers Markets we do at the weekend. It's paired with a Vesuvius and replaces the L1 I was using.

Its ready in less than 5 mins from turning on and produces great espresso. I've set up a similar declining lever profile that I use on the Vesuvius. It is so similar I can use the same grind setting to get the same output in the same time so I only take the Mythos 1CP now.

Ive got a drip tray made by one of the Decent users which is attached to a Bluetooth scale so the tray is effectively the weighing platform. Saves my Lunar getting soaked all the time. This means the profile can stop at weight, weigh beans on it, plus you can put the jug of milk on it and it calculates how long it needs to steam for that qty of milk to get to the temp you want and then stops. Steaming is faster on the latest version - it takes me 23/24 secs to get 160ml to 65c and the quality of the micro foam is excellent as it's a very dry steam. With auto steam stop you can ghost steam and start to prep for the next shot.

Some clever steps in the profile try to rescue the shot - useful if you are dialling in a new beans. If your grind is too fine it will continue until the weight has been reached, if too coarse and the flow too fast it will reduce pressure to slow the flow - all automatically. The shot is then still drinkable and you can adjust for the next shot. Just got to decide if I will replace the V with another but the V produces great espresso as well so no plans just yet.

The Rao blooming espresso I've tried at home but the margin on grind is narrow and it's too long for use at Markets. Also I prefer the taste of the lever profile so far. If I had to keep just one machine for home it would probably be the Decent as it's small, light, quick start up and delivers great espresso.


----------



## GazRef

CasperGasper said:


> Decent have a list of older/imperfect machines that are of excellent quality.


 Do you know where the list is or do you need to email them?

I've seen a few video reviews now and that vibe pump noise reminds me of the "Predator" when it clicks.


----------



## jjstorgaard

@GazRef it's a closed forum where they put the discounted ones up for sale. You can message John Buckman on here, and he'll add you. As far as I know, people who have already paid and are waiting for a brand new one get priority on the discounted ones.

JJ


----------



## Max35111

Hi guys, if anyone is around sw11 and is willing to demo his machine, I would be super interested!
We could do that once lockdown is over to be covid sensitive.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR

Max35111 said:


> Hi guys, if anyone is around sw11 and is willing to demo his machine, I would be super interested!
> We could do that once lockdown is over to be covid sensitive.
> Thanks https://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji106.png
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


 Im Sw11 and happy to help post lockdown!

tom


----------



## Max35111

TomR said:


> Im Sw11 and happy to help post lockdown!
> tom


Thanks a lot! Will get in touch when we're free to go!

Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaretPeter

I've had a DE1 Pro v1.0 for just over 2 years. Absolutely love it.


----------



## shaunlawler

Has anyone done the switch from a traditional lever to a Decent?

I have a Lelit Mara X which makes great espresso but I am very intrigued by flow profiling...


----------



## olivier

I haven't, as I'm coming from a Lelit Bianca (E61 with flow profiling), but I've recently switched to Decent Espresso. I have yet to post my full impressions, but in short I'm very satisfied with it and will sell the Bianca.

I know some users report thinner body vs actual lever machines, which can be at least partially solved by using spacers on the group head of the DE1 (not a concern for me so haven't tried it).

By the way, DE1 machines can do flow but also pressure and temperature profiling. Obviously sometimes simpler is better, so I'm not saying that having all these possibilities are necessarily lead to tastier espresso (which is the main goal), but the features are there if you want them.

And finally, does flow/pressure profiling make a difference? Yes, definitely, although this is probably going to be more useful for lighter roasts than darker ones.


----------



## Stevebee

shaunlawler said:


> Has anyone done the switch from a traditional lever to a Decent?
> 
> I have a Lelit Mara X which makes great espresso but I am very intrigued by flow profiling...


 I have a Londinium 1 and a Vesuvius before I got the Decent so had experience of pressure profiling. I installed a spacer above the shower screen (drier puck) and added a different tray which turns the whole tray into a scale enabling stop at weight. In advanced profiles you can add conditional steps which correct the shot if the grind is wrong. Flow proofing is very sensitive to slight changes in grind size so I predominantly use a pressure shot with flow limits also used.

Once you have settled on the profile you prefer it can simply be a case of switch on, wait 4 to 5 mins then go. As long as your puck prep is consistent the graph is the same time after time. Comes into its own when profiling for lighter roasts and the community is continually developing new profiles to use. The Decent is now my daily driver with the others only brought out at weekends.


----------



## olivier

@Stevebee which spacer did you get, 3d printed, or a stainless steel one? I could be tempted at some point to fix the wet puck issue. However 3d printing PEEK or ULTEM does not come cheap. Haven't looked into it much yet though as it's not really a big issue for me.


----------



## Stevebee

Stainless from Sheldon - works a treat. Biggest improvement in workflow has been the tray with the Skale2 underneath. Stop at weight works so well.


----------



## shaunlawler

Ordered a DE1+ and currently at position 128 in the queue.

Should hopefully receive in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## _HH_

Any update @shaunlawler? This is very exciting! Let us know when it arrives (with lots of photos obviously) 😀


----------



## shaunlawler

_HH_ said:


> Any update @shaunlawler? This is very exciting! Let us know when it arrives (with lots of photos obviously) 😀


 Accessories are due to arrive today and machine hopefully next week!

I will update the thread and let you know my thoughts...


----------



## shaunlawler

Accessories just arrived!


----------



## Rincewind

Did the accessories "*arrive*" in that case ? or have you purchased it seperately to hold said accessories ?

Very nice BTW 😎


----------



## _HH_

Rincewind said:


> Did the accessories "*arrive*" in that case ? or have you purchased it seperately to hold said accessories ?
> 
> Very nice BTW 😎


 They come in the case - or used to.


----------



## shaunlawler

_HH_ said:


> They come in the case - or used to.


Yes correct - they came in the case. It's the 'Tamping Kit'

Hopefully the machine will arrive next week as I am craving espresso...


----------



## Paul Chan

Hello All,

Paul here from Decent Espresso. Born and raised in UK and come to check out the Decent Espresso scene here. Great to see machines in UK already and excited to hear more from your experiences.

I am really interested in the potential of the Decent to unlock more from lighter roasted beans. Started to pull Rao's allonge profile as it is the most unfamiliar shot on the list and plan to post my 1st experience later.

Also if you guys have any questions regarding any features or anything in regards to the machine. I will find out as much as i can for you. I am currently just starting my journey on the decent machine and hope to provide more recipe and profile insights shortly.


----------



## _HH_

Hey team!

Can anyone tell me whether a set of Bluetooth scales are still worth getting now the DE1+ has gained the ability to stop the shot at a certain volume?

I have tried to find the features that are unlocked once you have access to Bluetooth scales but haven't managed to find anything that lists this.

From my reading, it seems as though the benefits are mainly being able to stop the shot at a specified weight, and also to allow milk steaming to stop at a certain temperature depending on the volume used...

Is there anything I've missed? Can you give any insight@Paul Chan?

Thanks!


----------



## olivier

Stop at volume will work OK within certain limits. I use it on one profile I use for certain drinks (gentle & sweet used with an espresso roast), but I usually stop manually for other recipes. Stop at weight is of course more precise and reliable. Whether that extra convenience is worth the cost of purchasing a Bluetooth scale is up to you.


----------



## _HH_

I got excited and made a purchase! Looking forward to my DE1+ turning up in a few weeks!

I'll be sure to report back with the obligatory photos once I've got it up and running and have managed to figure out the basics.

I'm really looking forward to having a machine I can take on holiday (if we ever get the chance to do that again), and that lets me get more from the light roasts I keep hearing so much about.

I can't wait!


----------



## JA92

_HH_ said:


> I got excited and made a purchase! Looking forward to my DE1+ turning up in a few weeks!
> I'll be sure to report back with the obligatory photos once I've got it up and running and have managed to figure out the basics.
> I'm really looking forward to having a machine I can take on holiday (if we ever get the chance to do that again), and that lets me get more from the light roasts I keep hearing so much about.
> I can't wait!


Will be interested to hear your thoughts. What are you upgrading from?


----------



## MrShades

_HH_ said:


> Hey team!
> Can anyone tell me whether a set of Bluetooth scales are still worth getting now the DE1+ has gained the ability to stop the shot at a certain volume?
> I have tried to find the features that are unlocked once you have access to Bluetooth scales but haven't managed to find anything that lists this.
> From my reading, it seems as though the benefits are mainly being able to stop the shot at a specified weight, and also to allow milk steaming to stop at a certain temperature depending on the volume used...
> Is there anything I've missed? Can you give any insight@Paul Chan?
> Thanks!


I use "stop at volume" most of the time - it works very well and is reasonably accurate; at least enough so for me to be able to use it to get weights that are +/- a gram or two with any normal shot. That's probably better than my ability to watch my digital scales and pre-empt the need tonhit the stop button manually.

The fact that I can load a PF, whack it in the machine and press the "brew" button on the GHC - and then walk away and just leave it to do it's stuff - is a great benefit on my view.

No BT scales required (or wanted) here.


----------



## _HH_

JA92 said:


> Will be interested to hear your thoughts. What are you upgrading from?


 From a Breville/Sage Dual Boiler... it should be exciting! I've really enjoyed the Dual Boiler, and have used it now for just over four years. It has been a very affordable way for me to work out whether coffee is something I want to geek out on, and gives more functionality than most machines at twice the price.

For example, for £1200 (or £700 as I bought it in New Zealand where they are significantly cheaper, and the price included the Sage Grinder Pro) you get:

• Dual boilers

• Very stable group temperatures (comparable to a GS3 on SCACE testing)

• The ability to play with preinfusion out the box and flow profiling with a simple reversible mod

I would highly recommend the machine, and am only getting a DE1+ as I want to start experimenting with light roasts, as well as fancying a change to a more portable machine I can take on holiday.

The thing that pushed it over the edge was that I had an issue with the steam boiler on the BDB after descaling that has now fixed itself, and I fancied a machine that was easier to work on should something go wrong.


----------



## _HH_

MrShades said:


> I use "stop at volume" most of the time - it works very well and is reasonably accurate; at least enough so for me to be able to use it to get weights that are +/- a gram or two with any normal shot. That's probably better than my ability to watch my digital scales and pre-empt the need tonhit the stop button manually.
> 
> The fact that I can load a PF, whack it in the machine and press the "brew" button on the GHC - and then walk away and just leave it to do it's stuff - is a great benefit on my view.
> 
> No BT scales required (or wanted) here.


 Amazing - thanks this is exactly what I wanted to know! The BDB has a volumetric function, but the variation is so wide I stopped using it.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

The Decent Espresso machine is great, all told. There are a few niggles which seem to get regular complaints on the Decent Diaspora channel; some are promised fixes, others seem to not be a priority.

BT scale: I use one. I find it useful but a bit inconvenient just cos of the battery life. The solution is to plug it into the mains to charge and then use a third-party item to place it below the drip tray. Volumetric will keep you pretty happy.

The DE1 has been a lifestyle upgrade for me, worth every penny. The fact it will shortly enter commercial use for our roastery's business is a bonus.


----------



## shaunlawler

I can only echo other recent posts here from DE owners.

I received my DE1+ a few weeks ago now and it has been fantastic so far. I am coming from a Lelit Mara X that already made great espresso but I am really enjoying the capabilities of a true profiling machine.

Truth be told, I am still trying to get my head around all the data and work out what variables to change for different profiles based on bean roast level etc but it is so much fun to play around with.

This week I have been using a few different types of beans, a darker one as a base for a flat white and also a light roast geisha for an allonge (a 5:1 ratio shot) which was just not possible on the Lelit Mara X due to the 9 bar pressure.

I am also enjoying the journey on where the machine is going and the incredibly bright people that are part of the community - pushing espresso to new levels.

I really like the steaming capabilities and fact it's warm in less than 5 minutes as well.

I was concerned about the aesthetic difference and noise but honestly I much prefer it now and such a small footprint for what you get is really incredible.

Overall I am extremely happy with my choice and can't imagine ever go back to an E61 machine.


----------



## Michael87

This thread is dangerous to read. My bonus is coming up and my wife will kill me if I even think about ordering one of these. I'm trying to say to myself that a gaggia classic with pressure dimmer mod can do most of what the decent can do, but deep down I know I'm kidding myself!

I just wish the price comes down a little once all this pandemic stuff has blown over....

In the meantime I'm keenly reading all the unboxing/early opinion write ups!


----------



## Mark70

Michael87 said:


> This thread is dangerous to read. My bonus is coming up and my wife will kill me if I even think about ordering one of these. I'm trying to say to myself that a gaggia classic with pressure dimmer mod can do most of what the decent can do, but deep down I know I'm kidding myself!
> 
> I just wish the price comes down a little once all this pandemic stuff has blown over....
> 
> In the meantime I'm keenly reading all the unboxing/early opinion write ups!


 I think you will be lucky to see the price reduce. John has said prices will rise with each iteration

They cannot keep up with demand and on that basis no need to discount Queue has increased by about 30 in the last five days to over 170 The quicker they build the more orders they get

I timed it badly just missing out on the last batch of DE1s and have been in the queue since the 12th Jan but should be in the current batch being built. I hope for delivery in the next few weeks

Dispora the Decent owners forum is fantastic and some of the technical discussions way beyond my comprehension, but it does give me comfort that any issues I have would be quickly resolved


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

I would say there is zero chance of the price coming down. There are slightly imperfect machines (very very small cosmetic issues) offered at a modest discount here and there, but you'll still be paying 90% in most cases.


----------



## Jony

Mirror in Black XL in stock now👍😁


----------



## shaunlawler

My first coffee of the week - flat white using the 'LRv2' profile which emulates a shot from a Londinium lever machine.

I find this profile is great with a slightly darker bean and as a base espresso in a flat white. It has a slow preinfusion and gets up to 9 bars with a gentle decline.

The key here for my taste is to get the end flow between around 1.6ml/s - 2.0ml/s which with these beans is a '19' on the Niche Zero.

Milk steaming is also improving now after practice over the last couple of weeks.

Looking forward to experimenting more with this profile, exploring different temperatures, and also different profiles for lighter beans.


----------



## _HH_

shaunlawler said:


> My first coffee of the week - flat white using the 'LRv2' profile which emulates a shot from a Londinium lever machine.
> 
> I find this profile is great with a slightly darker bean and as a base espresso in a flat white. It has a slow preinfusion and gets up to 9 bars with a gentle decline.
> 
> The key here for my taste is to get the end flow between around 1.6ml/s - 2.0ml/s which with these beans is a '19' on the Niche Zero.
> 
> Milk steaming is also improving now after practice over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to experimenting more with this profile, exploring different temperatures, and also different profiles for lighter beans.
> 
> View attachment 53033


 Looks great Shaun!


----------



## NAJB

I am teetering on the edge of getting one of these machines (I currently have an ECM Synchronika partnered with an Eureka Olympus 75SE grinder). Is it so much better than the (non-profiling ECM) and/or too good for the Eureka. Would I be better off buying a new (better) grinder. The cost to change is similar, but not sure (as a pensioner) I could justify upgrading the ECM and the grinder.

Whatv are people's thoughts?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@NAJB - looks like you have a great setup already, and, as we all know, taste is subjective.

The idea of the Decent is that it can emulate many different machines by means of flow and pressure profiling. Therefore, it doesn't mean one is better than the other, but the fact that the Decent can give you possibilities that you would only be able to otherwise know if you try different machines. If money is no objection, why not? I would.

I don't know about your usage pattern. So, grinder wise, you might consider upgrading to a single dose grinder. This way you can try different beans and don't have to worry about purging the grinder when changing beans or for your first shot of the session. For the home, single dosing is the way forward, IMO.

edit: what I do really like about the Decent is the whole new fresh approach to a coffee machine. It took all the know, good, trialed and tested components and methodologies and threw them out of the window. And started from scratch. For instance, no boilers. No heat up time. No not water sitting anywhere. Just turn machine on, wait a couple of minutes and get your coffee. Fantastic.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

It's an excellent machine. Paired with the Niche Zero I can't see me wanting to change this set up for a long time. That's the best answer I have to your more specific questions, @NAJB


----------



## NAJB

Thanks for both replies. I have absolutely no interest in a Niche Zero; it looks ugly to me and has received far too much hype (in my mind I see it as the Ford Focus/Fiesta car; probably as much as one needs but incredibly dull, dull, dull and I could never be persuaded to own any Ford). I roast my own beans (1kg at a time) so tend to use the same bean for a few espressos, we anyway get through 250gm in a day, so chopping and changing between beans is not an issue.

Moving from the eureka Mignon to the Olympus was a revelation.

A friend has just bought a Weber, so perhaps my best approach is to buy the Decent to exploit all of its potential over the ECM and when all this other nonsense is over go on a visit, with machine, to try the Weber. Oh well.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

NAJB said:


> Thanks for both replies. I have absolutely no interest in a Niche Zero; it looks ugly to me and has received far too much hype (in my mind I see it as the Ford Focus/Fiesta car; probably as much as one needs but incredibly dull, dull, dull and I could never be persuaded to own any Ford). I roast my own beans (1kg at a time) so tend to use the same bean for a few espressos, we anyway get through 250gm in a day, so chopping and changing between beans is not an issue.
> Moving from the eureka Mignon to the Olympus was a revelation.
> A friend has just bought a Weber, so perhaps my best approach is to buy the Decent to exploit all of its potential over the ECM and when all this other nonsense is over go on a visit, with machine, to try the Weber. Oh well.....


I used to own a Mignon (and really rated it) but I have to say moving to a bigger bur grinder does make a massive difference. I've not tried the Niche, so can't comment. I upgraded to an SJ then to a Major and have been happy with that for several years.


----------



## NAJB

Ah well, had better get onto the website and get it ordered. Now, what is a less than 3 year old ECM Synchronika worth? I might even throw in the Eureka Mignon, which has lain unused for some time.

I see the website quotes a declared value of $500 for the device, which seems to be cheating the system???? What extra VAT/duty have people been charged for delivery to the UK?


----------



## shaunlawler

NAJB said:


> Ah well, had better get onto the website and get it ordered. Now, what is a less than 3 year old ECM Synchronika worth? I might even throw in the Eureka Mignon, which has lain unused for some time.
> I see the website quotes a declared value of $500 for the device, which seems to be cheating the system???? What extra VAT/duty have people been charged for delivery to the UK?


No extra VAT or duty for me.

It's charged at the point of sale and the declared value is on the hardware.

Seems like a grey area for customs duties but widely discussed as having no issues at all for the buyer and Decent say themselves they will resolve any issues if they came up. I understand they even took it to court in Germany and won the case...

Delivery was also ridiculously quick for me - 2 days from Hong Kong to my door!


----------



## NAJB

shaunlawler said:


> No extra VAT or duty for me.
> 
> It's charged at the point of sale and the declared value is on the hardware.


 Many thanks, the barriers to ordering are being knocked down like so many Nasty Party promises in a mild breeze


----------



## Kyle T

I recently ordered the new Crem One but wasn't 100% happy with it and returned it. Decided to order myself a DE1+ as that's really what I always wanted. However, I have since agreed to buy a refurb DE1Pro at a 5% discount from their forum. So fingers crossed I will have jumped the 8 week queue. Cannot wait.


----------



## _HH_

It finally arrived!

Will report back once I've had a play.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

_HH_ said:


> It finally arrived!
> 
> Will report back once I've had a play.
> 
> View attachment 53919


 Very exciting - enjoy! Make sure you follow the usual guidance - stick with the "gentle and sweet" profile until you've mastered puck prep, and then you can tinker. There's the capacity to be both delighted and frustrated if you dive in to the geeky stuff too quickly. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## shaunlawler

_HH_ said:


> It finally arrived!
> Will report back once I've had a play.
> <img alt="10D2C461-3CDC-46EE-AA91-349AEA19CDC8.thumb.jpeg.11913c53f32673556718164af4a16c94.jpeg" data-fileid="53919" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/10D2C461-3CDC-46EE-AA91-349AEA19CDC8.thumb.jpeg.11913c53f32673556718164af4a16c94.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Enjoy!


----------



## NAJB

Ah well, succumbed and have ordered one. I will have to get the ECM serviced and made ready for sale.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I like the look and size of the machine. What's the temp stability like and what's the warm up time?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

NAJB said:


> Ah well, succumbed and have ordered one. I will have to get the ECM serviced and made ready for sale.


 One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

urbanbumpkin said:


> I like the look and size of the machine. What's the temp stability like and what's the warm up time?


 Temp stability is great, and you can monitor it in real-time on the tablet. Warm up time depends on whether you have it on the "Home" setting or the "Cafe" setting. I've had it on cafe for so long that I can't quite remember for the "Home" setting, but it's no more than 6 or 7 minutes.


----------



## JA92

This thread is dangerous, it's making me think whether it's time to swap my Linea Mini for a DE1


----------



## NAJB

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> One of us! One of us! One of us!


 Better than being 'one of them', whoever they are!


----------



## Mark70

I'm in. Arrived yesterday


----------



## Mark70

urbanbumpkin said:


> I like the look and size of the machine. What's the temp stability like and what's the warm up time?


 Warm up 3 to 4 minutes. One of the benefits of the machine is temperature stability Set the desired temp in the app and it runs at it. It's all graphed on the tablet. I will take a photo next time I do a shot. Bit over caffeinated at the mo having received the machine yesterday


----------



## Ando

Have noticed that these machines are significantly cheaper for Americans, than anywhere else - if I am reading things right. The DE1+ looks to be about £800 cheaper which is a fair saving, if delivered to America.

Is the suitcase style packaging that the machine comes in sturdy enough for it to be taken on a commercial flight as baggage? Or is that a bit ridiculous? It's presumably been designed to make the machine portable.


----------



## Mark70

Ando said:


> Have noticed that these machines are significantly cheaper for Americans, than anywhere else - if I am reading things right. The DE1+ looks to be about £800 cheaper which is a fair saving, if delivered to America.
> 
> Is the suitcase style packaging that the machine comes in sturdy enough for it to be taken on a commercial flight as baggage? Or is that a bit ridiculous? It's presumably been designed to make the machine portable.


 It comes by air as cargo so it should have no problem on a domestic flight


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Mark70 said:


> It comes by air as cargo so it should have no problem on a domestic flight


 I think I saw that some added the whole suitcase and contents in an additional, secondary suitcase.


----------



## Ando

Thanks both - I will either be visiting my brother or he will be coming here in next year or so, hence my line of thinking.


----------



## catpuccino

Ando said:


> The DE1+ looks to be about £800 cheaper which is a fair saving, if delivered to America.


 I am a little confused by this, it hadn't quite registered with me until now, but as someone constantly window shopping for a DE1+ it is relevant.

The machine cost for a 220V v.14 DE1+ is $2,999. Landed costs to the US bring that somewhere closer to $3,200.

If I change that to delivery to the United Kingdom, though we of course incur some taxes on the $500 declared value...the pre-tax cost of the machine changes to £2,829.

I understand differences in shipping cost and differences on taxes paid in advance during checkout. I do not understand why the pre-tax machine cost for shipping to the US and shipping to the UK is different. At today's exchange rates, $2,900 is closer to £2,200.

Perhaps a recent UK buyer has got to the bottom of this?


----------



## Mark70

catpuccino said:


> I am a little confused by this, it hadn't quite registered with me until now, but as someone constantly window shopping for a DE1+ it is relevant.
> 
> The machine cost for a 220V v.14 DE1+ is $2,999. Landed costs to the US bring that somewhere closer to $3,200.
> 
> If I change that to delivery to the United Kingdom, though we of course incur some taxes on the $500 declared value...the pre-tax cost of the machine changes to £2,829.
> 
> I understand differences in shipping cost and differences on taxes paid in advance during checkout. I do not understand why the pre-tax machine cost for shipping to the US and shipping to the UK is different. At today's exchange rates, $2,900 is closer to £2,200.
> 
> Perhaps a recent UK buyer has got to the bottom of this?


 My understanding it's the costs of funding a local service agent. The majority of machines go to the USA so the agent cost per machine is lower. Local agent for Europe is Germany. I was surprised first of all but fundamentally you just have to make a value decision is it worth it. The support looks really good should you need it and to me it's worth paying for


----------



## Ando

This is the response I got from Decent when I enquired about the difference between $ and £ some time ago. I was thinking I could pay in dollars and get it shipped to UK, which I was wrong about. 
The travel suitcase has now sparked my interest again.


----------



## catpuccino

Mark70 said:


> My understanding it's the costs of funding a local service agent. The majority of machines go to the USA so the agent cost per machine is lower. Local agent for Europe is Germany. I was surprised first of all but fundamentally you just have to make a value decision is it worth it. The support looks really good should you need it and to me it's worth paying for


 I see, that makes some sense and I think I have seen those discussed. That should be more transparent though, if it is the case. Also, I'm not sure I should be subsidising the ordinary costs of running a globally targetted business more so than someone in the USA. If the local service centre is involved in machine repair etc, then it is part of the overall health and development of the business, it's not a niche service to fewer customers in a lesser market. Some markup maybe fine, but £600+ per machine. That's a significant percentage of the overall cost.



Ando said:


> This is the response I got from Decent when I enquired about the difference between $ and £ some time ago. I was thinking I could pay in dollars and get it shipped to UK, which I was wrong about.
> The travel suitcase has now sparked my interest again.
> 
> View attachment 53973


 Thanks. Yes it all somewhat makes sense and best not to silo thinking into the different between the two currency costs but "prices referenced to US dollar prices at the time the new model is introduced" doesn't seem at all reasonable, just seems an opportunity to markup the exchange.

As I say, more transparency would explain all of this I suspect. A price difference is to be expected, a modest premium for UK buyers can surely be justified, but we're talking about (pre-local tax, pre-shipping) nearly a 30% higher price.


----------



## catpuccino

Ando said:


> The travel suitcase has now sparked my interest again.


 Will they ship a 220V machine to a US address though I wonder. Also I see why that's appealing, but by the time we're considering trafficking a machine into the UK ourselves because of the price disparity then it's fair to say something's inequitable...


----------



## Mark70

catpuccino said:


> Will they ship a 220V machine to a US address though I wonder. Also I see why that's appealing, but by the time we're considering trafficing a machine into the UK ourselves then it's fair to say something's inequitable...


 Yes they will The person in the queue before me was a 220v DE1 destined for USA. But I bet you would be charged by U.K. Customs on arrival in the U.K.


----------



## catpuccino

Mark70 said:


> But I bet you would be charged by U.K. Customs on arrival in the U.K.


 Well precisely, and it displaces the burdon to declare it at the "correct" ($500....) value from Decent onto us too. 'Yes officer it's a high end espresso machine I crossed the seas to purchase...it is worth....£350 only sirs.'


----------



## Kyle T

My DE1Pro arrived today. From Hong Kong to Nottingham in 2 days!! Had a bit of a mare syncing up my acaia scales but it's now working fine. Pulled about 4 shots so far using the gentle and sweet profile. So far so good.


----------



## ETES

catpuccino said:


> Well precisely, and it displaces the burdon to declare it at the "correct" ($500....) value from Decent onto us too. 'Yes officer it's a high end espresso machine I crossed the seas to purchase...it is worth....£350 only sirs.'


 I bet you wouldn't have a problem.

I've travelled with similar 'max suitcases' and when asked what's inside? 'exercise equipment'. and that's asked at the airline desk on check in. Inside is a separable Ti bike. US customs might open it and inspect. they will leave a nice note. No-one else cares as -with your machine - if you plug it in and use it once in pre flight.. it is used as far as they are concerned. and could make sure it's 'broken'. warranty return, repaired item whatever.

if you had been on a (pre covid) typical US -> LHR flight you'll be lucky to see anyone at UK customs.

next few months? flights so quiet.. (for good reason.)

good luck. (and put a sticker over the decent espresso logo on the side of the case)


----------



## _HH_

I weighed up the pros and cons of having my DE1+ sent to a handler in HK and then having it sent on to me, or flying out to pick it up directly from HK when I bought mine.

After some thought I decided to have it sent to me in the UK. There were several reasons for this. I would have saved some money if I got it myself and didn't declare it at customs. This was the only reason for considering it. The reason I didn't end up doing this was that it costs John and the team at Decent more money to deal with support for me as a customer, and repairs to my machine, because I live in the UK. There are many reasons for this. The accountancy and paperwork required to deal with customs since Brexit has apparently been a nightmare, and incurs significant extra work and costs to deal with. Secondly, they offer support and send parts out quickly and efficiently, and part of this again involves customs and import duties as well as the costs of shipping (as there is no support agent currently in the UK, unlike in the US and Hong Kong). I felt as though 'gaming the system' to get around paying him for the increased costs he faces for supporting me in the UK over the lifetime of my machine - which I expect to be far many years to come - would be rather underhand.

I guess you can debate whether or not the extra costs added for customers in the U.K. due to Brexit are fake, or whether John is trying to make a quick buck from customers in the U.K.

My feeling having chatted to him and members of his team was that the chance of this seems unlikely. I could be wrong, but I'm happy to take that chance.


----------



## NAJB

Disappointing news on their FB page today that orders for the DE1Pro have been delayed 26 weeks (my delivery date has slipped from 02/04 to 02/09) but orders for the XL versions are still 'within 4 weeks'. Bother, my Synchronika was sold last week and is being collected today by the courier!


----------



## Mark70

NAJB said:


> Disappointing news on their FB page today that orders for the DE1Pro have been delayed 26 weeks (my delivery date has slipped from 02/04 to 02/09) but orders for the XL versions are still 'within 4 weeks'. Bother, my Synchronika was sold last week and is being collected today by the courier!


 The original quoted dates are being honoured. The date you are seeing on your order has always been incorrect and reflects the commitment to deliver in 6 months. Drop John a line and he will confirm Look at the queue and see where you are compared with the current build snd this is a better indication


----------



## _HH_

NAJB said:


> Disappointing news on their FB page today that orders for the DE1Pro have been delayed 26 weeks (my delivery date has slipped from 02/04 to 02/09) but orders for the XL versions are still 'within 4 weeks'. Bother, my Synchronika was sold last week and is being collected today by the courier!


 As Mark said, the date you can see at the top of the queue is the date your machine will ship if you order today. It has nothing to do with when a previously-made order will arrive. I found the queue a very blunt tool for finding out when my DE1+ was going to arrive, however the date I was originally given when ordering was accurate pretty much to the day.

Hang in there!


----------



## Mark70

_HH_ said:


> As Mark said, the date you can see at the top of the queue is the date your machine will ship if you order today. It has nothing to do with when a previously-made order will arrive. I found the queue a very blunt tool for finding out when my DE1+ was going to arrive, however the date I was originally given when ordering was accurate pretty much to the day.
> 
> Hang in there!


 Just to add it's worth it. I have had my machine a week and it's fantastic Really making some consistently wonderful coffees


----------



## filthynines

Mark70 said:


> The original quoted dates are being honoured. The date you are seeing on your order has always been incorrect and reflects the commitment to deliver in 6 months. Drop John a line and he will confirm Look at the queue and see where you are compared with the current build snd this is a better indication


 I'm not sure whether the queue data has improved since my purchase this time last year, but I found the queue to be useless at telling me when I might expect my machine. I went up and down the queue a few times before I received my machine.


----------



## Jony

Well I don't like the black version, definitely white think it looks better.


----------



## NAJB

_HH_ said:


> As Mark said, the date you can see at the top of the queue is the date your machine will ship if you order today. It has nothing to do with when a previously-made order will arrive. I found the queue a very blunt tool for finding out when my DE1+ was going to arrive, however the date I was originally given when ordering was accurate pretty much to the day.
> 
> Hang in there!


 Where do you find details of the queue?

It is my previous orders receipt that is showing the delay from April to September, which roughly aligns with the FB message today (perhaps I should respond to that?). I have emailed asking whether I could upgrade to the XL version, if there really is a build delay. Just after ordering the machine I ordered some other items as some of the tools I had are now gone with the ECM. I got all excited this morning when I had an email from Decent with "it's shipped" in the title; but that was just the additional minor bits and pieces order.

Never before have I spent so much effort on pour-over coffee, as it is either that or a cafetiere for my caffeine fix. I had forgotten how much I dislike cafetiere coffee.

Now for a suitable grinder.....


----------



## Michael87

Simple question

Does the tall funnel (29mm) and the large portafilter stand (for spouted and bottomless) both fit under a niche zero?

EDIT- just discovered the answer is "NO". from the description of this video


----------



## _HH_

NAJB said:


> Where do you find details of the queue?


 https://decentespresso.com/queue


----------



## _HH_

Michael87 said:


> Simple question
> 
> Does the tall funnel (29mm) and the large portafilter stand (for spouted and bottomless) both fit under a niche zero?
> 
> EDIT- just discovered the answer is "NO". from the description of this video


 Correct - either get the short funnel with the large PF stand or the tall funnel with the short PF stand.


----------



## Mark70

_HH_ said:


> https://decentespresso.com/queue


 Where are you in the queue. Looks like they have 21 in the showroom now? @NAJB


----------



## NAJB

_HH_ said:


> https://decentespresso.com/queue


 Thanks for that - so I am one of 6, 42, 101 or 131. It would be nice to be no 42, even if only momentarily!

No 191 looks to be a happy person. Or is that my personal identifier?

Got a helpful reply from Decent. They had had a number of anxious customers.


----------



## Mark70

NAJB said:


> Thanks for that - so I am one of 6, 42, 101 or 131. It would be nice to be no 42, even if only momentarily!
> 
> No 191 looks to be a happy person. Or is that my personal identifier?
> 
> Got a helpful reply from Decent. They had had a number of anxious customers.


 The smilie face is you once logged in


----------



## NAJB

Thanks and now I can check on progress. So, slot 101 and they are making around 10/day. Will be interesting to see how quickly the queue moves.


----------



## Stevebee

NAJB said:


> Thanks and now I can check on progress. So, slot 101 and they are making around 10/day. Will be interesting to see how quickly the queue moves.


 Don't be surprised, or disappointed, if you go down the list at some point as it does happen sometimes. You don't have to check every day but you will - I know I did 🙈


----------



## JA92

Just a heads up for anyone interested. They've just released 3 DE1 Pro's on their Bazaar page, 2 at 5% discount and 1 at 10% discount.


----------



## NAJB

Stevebee said:


> Don't be surprised, or disappointed, if you go down the list at some point as it does happen sometimes. You don't have to check every day but you will - I know I did 🙈


 At least once per day, especially now I know what I am looking for!

I am impressed with the customer feedback Decent provide. An order placed at around the same time for a Lagom grinder has elicited just a single reply (a thanks for your order); the status of that order is utterly opaque.


----------



## NAJB

Stevebee said:


> Don't be surprised, or disappointed, if you go down the list at some point as it does happen sometimes. You don't have to check every day but you will - I know I did 🙈


 Ah, yes, I have seen such small changes in the position. I will only start to get excited when it gets into the top ten. What sort of delay have people seen in between being notified of dispatch and arrival/delivery in the UK? A small pack of accessories I ordered just after placing the main order appears to have been sent by Sopwith Camel airways.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Pre-Brexit I had a two-day turnaround from dispatch in Hong Kong to receipt at my door. I was amazed.


----------



## _HH_

My DE1+ got to me in three days.


----------



## Mark70

NAJB said:


> Ah, yes, I have seen such small changes in the position. I will only start to get excited when it gets into the top ten. What sort of delay have people seen in between being notified of dispatch and arrival/delivery in the UK? A small pack of accessories I ordered just after placing the main order appears to have been sent by Sopwith Camel airways.


 I was invited into the showroom at number 12! My accessories took about 6 days and were delivered by Royal Mail at this end

I chose my machine on a Thursday, it was dispatched Friday and delivered Monday. UPS tracking was out and said it would be delivered Wednesday

Hope that helps


----------



## NAJB

My accessories have taken much longer than that. The plane must be on its 45th refuelling stopover at least or has simply fallen out of the sky (perhaps the tracking should identify what sort of plane is being used).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

NAJB said:


> My accessories have taken much longer than that. The plane must be on its 45th refuelling stopover at least or has simply fallen out of the sky (perhaps the tracking should identify what sort of plane is being used).







maybe with those? 😉


----------



## Mark70

NAJB said:


> My accessories have taken much longer than that. The plane must be on its 45th refuelling stopover at least or has simply fallen out of the sky (perhaps the tracking should identify what sort of plane is being used).


 Send an e-mail to Miriam and ask where they are?


----------



## NAJB

Finally received the accessories I had ordered; they had spent 10 days getting to Heathrow (I was told they travel via a process/route different from that used for the espresso machines) and then rested there for a further 5 days; one good thing was that no duties were payable. Impressed with the finish of the articles I ordered, which only serves to whet my appetite for the main machine's arrival


----------



## ARN22340

My accessories have arrived in country having been 'lost' for 10 days... the package had no address on it (I am not in the uk), supposedly shop and ship requires no address. I do hope the machine arrives safely!


----------



## Cowser3202

This is my first post so please do not savage me.

I have been looking at the Decent range of espresso machines for some time trying to justify the price to myself, often finding machines at a much lower price promising good espresso. 
Hopefully you nice people will be able to give me an unbiased opinion, is the machine as good as the promises or is it style over substance?


----------

